# Does Anyone Know This Little Beauty?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

A few of you already know..please keep silent for a little while..so we can have some fun with this..thanks..:innocent: Okay, I will give a hint: She has been part of our SM family for awhile and is very much loved by her mommy..:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know, but she's adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this one of D.R's pups?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Is that AVA?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't know, but she's adorable!


Adorable is your key word..:innocent:



edelweiss said:


> Is this one of D.R's pups?


No, but you are getting warmer!:wub:



bailey02 said:


> Is that AVA?


No,but good guess and what an honor for her to be compared with adorable little Ava!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It's just a guess....Darla.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hint #2 : She has some close Maltese relatives on SM:innocent:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have absolutely no clue but she is a real cutie pie!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> It's just a guess....Darla.


No, but good guess! Check out my next hint.:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Hint #2 : She has some close Maltese relatives on SM:innocent:


Is MiMi one of them?:innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I have absolutely no clue but she is a real cutie pie!!


 Guess I will have to give another hint!:HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Is MiMi one of them?:innocent:


Sorry, but no...guess I will have to give another hint.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It must be Nida's pup? Emma?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm editing out my dumb guess :smtease:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It must be Nida's pup?


Not beautiful little Emma, but good guess.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hint #3 Her breeder has shown at the AMA National Specialty


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lily isn't a close relative of MiMi is she?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no clue. Is she coming to live with you?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Lily isn't a close relative of MiMi is she?


I don't think so.. her daddy is CH Franz Jose which I think is MiMis's grandfather?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I don't think so.. her daddy is CH Franz Jose which I think is MiMis's grandfather?



I think Franz is more like great-great-great grandfather to MiMi. I know Rose is closer.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sherry said:


> I have no clue. Is she coming to live with you?


 Yes she IS coming to live with me.:chili::chili: I bet Sissy would know her..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is coming to live with you....Yay! I give up on guessing who she is though.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

My first thought, "silly April, of course it's Ava!" Shocked that she isn't but she is definitely a darling little girl. Looking like Ava isn't a bad thing. How lucky you are to be able to see this precious face on a daily basis, whomever she is!
Congrats to you....when does she come to stay?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am supposed to get her next week..not much longer......:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((April)))) sooooo tell us the story:chili: I'm so thrilled for you, she's adorable :wub: is she related to my Maddie?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Yes she IS coming to live with me.:chili::chili: I bet Sissy would know her..:HistericalSmiley:


OOOH April!!! That is exciting news!!! 

Hmmm...now let me take a stab at guessing. Looking at your previous clues...she's currently owned by an SM member, her breeder has shown at Nationals AND she may know Sissy....hmmmm is she coming from Jeanne? Jeanne's a member here and a breeder and I'm pretty sure she's shown at Nationals and I know she's Sissy's breeder. Thinking of Jeanne's dogs, the name Paula in Pink jumps out...is it her????


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy for you!
She is beeee - u - ti - ful!!!

:aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought she looked like Sissy! Is it her Mommy? Has she retired?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Such exciting news. Congratulations. I am very happy for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know it isn't, but she looks like Cadie to me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmm! if Sissy would know her, could it be Cinderella?? if so, she is my Penny's half sister  :wub: :wub: I am sure she would have the best personality ever, if so.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a very blessed little girl, whomever she may be! Congratulations and I can't wait to know more! Yippee, Yay!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, came late to the party but still not sure. Wondering too if it could be one of Jeanne's Spunsilk girls. She's so beautiful. I'm so happy for you, April.:chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Not sure who she is but she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> OOOH April!!! That is exciting news!!!
> 
> Hmmm...now let me take a stab at guessing. Looking at your previous clues...she's currently owned by an SM member, her breeder has shown at Nationals AND she may know Sissy....hmmmm is she coming from Jeanne? Jeanne's a member here and a breeder and I'm pretty sure she's shown at Nationals and I know she's Sissy's breeder. Thinking of Jeanne's dogs, the name Paula in Pink jumps out...is it her????




no I don't think it's Paula in Pink, I wanted her but Jeanne had already placed her:blush: 
Jeanne has beautiful fluffs


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sherry, you guessed right!:wub: Nida, you were really, really close..good job!:wub: She is Spunsilk's Glory Girl and yes, she is Sissy's mother.. I have always loved Glory and I had wanted a baby from her a few years ago, but most of the time, she had boys, so it just didn't work out..A couple of months ago, I got a pm from Pat wanting me to look at Cinderella. I really was not interested in getting another Malt. When I found out Cinderella was a Glory baby, I wanted her, but she has a new mommy now. So, Jeanne is letting me have Miss Glory..:chili: I never dreamed I would have her one day. I am looking forward to meeting Jeanne in person..she is such a sweet lady.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sissy's mom... Awww!!! ....I'm so glad that she'll be part of the SM family. She is really beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Sherry, you guessed right!:wub: Nida, you were really, really close..good job!:wub: She is Spunsilk's Glory Girl and yes, she is Sissy's mother.. I have always loved Glory and I had wanted a baby from her a few years ago, but most of the time, she had boys, so it just didn't work out..A couple of months ago, I got a pm from Pat wanting me to look at Cinderella. I really was not interested in getting another Malt. When I found out Cinderella was a Glory baby, I wanted her, but she has a new mommy now. So, Jeanne is letting me have Miss Glory..:chili: I never dreamed I would have her one day. I am looking forward to meeting Jeanne in person..she is such a sweet lady.:wub:


So happy for all of you. :chili::chili: Do you know when she's coming "home?" :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So happy for you!!! Hugs!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

aprilb said:


> Sherry, you guessed right!:wub: Nida, you were really, really close..good job!:wub: She is Spunsilk's Glory Girl and yes, she is Sissy's mother.. I have always loved Glory and I had wanted a baby from her a few years ago, but most of the time, she had boys, so it just didn't work out..A couple of months ago, I got a pm from Pat wanting me to look at Cinderella. I really was not interested in getting another Malt. When I found out Cinderella was a Glory baby, I wanted her, but she has a new mommy now. So, Jeanne is letting me have Miss Glory..:chili: I never dreamed I would have her one day. I am looking forward to meeting Jeanne in person..she is such a sweet lady.:wub:


Goosebumps! Does that mean we're related? You will love Jeanne, very nice lady. I wish Sissy could see her Mommy again!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! that is my Penny's Mummy...........:chili::chili::chili: I didn't recognize her, so happy to see she has gone to you, and to be able to see updates on her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

YaY!!!!! I was wondering what was taking so long!!! :innocent:

She is so precious!!!!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

April, I'm so happy for you. I have seen a number of Jeanne's dogs and they are beautiful. 
I hope she comes home to you soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So very happy for you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how exciting April, I thought she looked like AVA too. I can't keep track of who is who and the relations, but I do remember hearing about Jeanne. How wonderful, what a fun day that will be when she comes home to you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I had no idea but glad to have a new malt on SM. Congrats.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April, I'm soooooo happy for you, can't wait till you get her:chili: I always wanted SpunSilks Paula in Pink, when I was looking at getting a retired show dog I first went to Jeanne.
How old is she? I'm almost as excited as I was when I got Maddie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Will answer and update in the morning..Nite all:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations! 
She is beautiful! 
I know she will be loved to pieces


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

silverhaven said:


> Oh! that is my Penny's Mummy...........:chili::chili::chili: I didn't recognize her, so happy to see she has gone to you, and to be able to see updates on her.


I didn't realize Penny and Sissy were sisters! Sweet!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the lovely comments about Miss Glory and your congratulations!:wub: Thanks especially to Pat, who let me know about Cinderella..:wub: Glory is 6 yrs old now and has given the Maltese world some beautiful babies..now it is her turn to be the baby and she will be spoiled rotten..:HistericalSmiley::wub: Best of all, she will continue to be part of our SM family. We are scheduled to meet Jeanne on the the 29th and home on the 30th..please pray for a safe trip for all concerned..thank you all so much..


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Can't wait till the 30th so that we can see some homecoming pictures!!!

So exciting to find out that she is Sissy and Penny's Mom :wub:

I love SM...finding out that so many on here are related, makes it seem even more like One big family...for sure :chili:

Congratulations Again...she is a beauty!! Such a precious face :wub:
When you get her home you must tell us all about her :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait until she's in your arms April, I'm so so so happy for you:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeanne posted a pic of Miss Glory with her two pups on FB. So cute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sissy's mom awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...Congratulations on your new baby! She is beautiful!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

G...........God found the right match for April:amen:

L............Lily the sissi is waiting anxiously for her arrival, and so are we:Waiting:

O............Oh, and what a glorious day will that day be:chili:

R............Rose says "don't forget I will still be the number 1 Princess":tender:

Y............Yes, she was definitely sent by Eva:innocent:






.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How exciting for you!!! Congratulations  I always wanted to meet Jeanne, we e-mailed about a pup a couple of years ago, but I wasn't quite ready yet. What a sweet lady


----------



## Martysmom (Apr 16, 2015)

awww it's you!!! Congrats!!!

I watched her play with her puppies and was going to meet Jeanne on this trip today. She's such a good mommy. I hope to get one of her babies someday.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Martysmom said:


> awww it's you!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> I watched her play with her puppies and was going to meet Jeanne on this trip today. She's such a good mommy. I hope to get one of her babies someday.


 Thanks, but I will not be getting her after all for personal reasons. Jeanne is a good choice..she is very conscientious..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, but I will not be getting her after all for personal reasons. Jeanne is a good choice..she is very conscientious..


Oh no! hope she goes to someone on SM.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------

